# فلم تعليمي عن صمامات الأمان Safety Relief Valve



## NOC_engineer (25 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..فلم تعليمي رائع عن صمامات الأمان Safety relief Valves يمكنكم تحميله من هذا الرابط:http://www.4shared.com/video/8_ASnajW/file.html


----------



## احمد الزوبعي (30 أبريل 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذا الفديو الجيد علميا جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## NOC_engineer (30 أبريل 2012)

لا شكر على واجب ,, اخي العزيز أحمد


----------



## سليمان1 (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (1 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## NOC_engineer (2 يونيو 2012)

سليمان1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





فتحي عبدالغنى قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



لا شكر على واجب .. شرفني مروركم ..


----------



## sibirian (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NOC_engineer (6 ديسمبر 2013)

يمكنكم تحميل الفلم التعليمي من ميديا فاير بالنقر هنا


----------



## eliker bahij (11 ديسمبر 2013)

4shared link is an invalid link , but the other link is valid . Thanksssssssssss for sharing .​


----------

